# Video from ITALY



## bat quad (Mar 28, 2009)

:aargh4:New video Bat Quad 4 from Italy 
Surely you are not like them in the U.S., we do not like the bike is important you have fun. And thanks to you and to your suggestions we are updating our bikes. Good vision for more videos visit:
http://www.youtube.com/user/stirpedoro


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I tried to embed them for you but it won't work. Gonna have to get someone else to give it a shot.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Great Video! :rockn:


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice... Let Her Eat! Hold on my Italian is rusty but here goes. Lasciare Mangia!


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods (Feb 3, 2010)

:bigok:


----------

